# Skittish dog



## jaycee1001 (Sep 1, 2009)

My 4-year old female Yorkie(Tash) has, over the past year, become increasingly skittish, afraid of sharp movements, paper rustling, shadows, etc. Over a very short period (6 weeks) she became blind about a year ago (now OK after a double cataract op and many vet visits!). She also lost her companion since birth a few months later, another Yorkie who became ill with a brain tumour and had to be put to sleep. I also have another Yorkie, 8 years, who is fine (ALL fingers crossed!!!). She needs proper help. (I've tried Zylkene for a few weeks - should I try longer?) Many thanks :help:


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

What does the vet say? Has there been a complete workup since the skittish episodes started? I have never heard of Zylkene. I've heard of Clomicalm and one other whose name I forgot. But these must be used with conjunction with behavior modificiation. 

It's going to be extremely hard for anyone on the internet to diagnose the issue since they haven't observed your homelife and what is going on with the dog.

Just some general things. 

You can start a program of desensitization and counter conditioning to help her be less afraid of certain things. Here is an example of muzzle desensitization. It can be extrapolated to anything she is afraid of (remember to stay below threshold) http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/05/muzzles-part-iv-acclimation/

Other things to try (don't know if you are doing it already)
3 walks a day
obedience training using hands-off, positve-only methods
Keep a calm household, no fighting, yelling, no rushing about
Here is some stuff I posted about calming aids for fireworks but could be used for anything: http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/06/july-4th-part-v-calming-aids/

Make sure no one is picking on the dog
absolutely no yelling or scolding
No hitting ever
No yanking 

A good book on behavior problems in dogs: http://amzn.to/igSVfh

But best would be to seek our a veterinary behaviorist if you can one.

So sorry for your loss. Maybe the dog just need a little time to re-adjust.


----------



## jaycee1001 (Sep 1, 2009)

Many thanks for your reply - I live alone, no children or rowdy visitors - perhaps the house is TOO quiet!! By the way, Zylkene is basically a nutitional supplement for for cats or dogs facing daily stress, and was recommended by the vet. I wanted to try and keep her off further medication (she has had so much over the past two years, what with her major eye op). I think another visit to the vet is in order now!


----------



## Puddin's Training Tips (Apr 9, 2011)

jaycee1001 said:


> Many thanks for your reply - I live alone, no children or rowdy visitors - perhaps the house is TOO quiet!! By the way, Zylkene is basically a nutitional supplement for for cats or dogs facing daily stress, and was recommended by the vet. I wanted to try and keep her off further medication (she has had so much over the past two years, what with her major eye op). I think another visit to the vet is in order now!


Yep. A vet visit is good.... I'm not a fan of psychotropic drugs unless the dog is in danger of hurting himself or others and nothing else has worked. So I agree with your view.

But if you are looking for more non chemical calming aids you can check this out:
http://blog.mysanantonio.com/latrenda/2011/06/july-4th-part-v-calming-aids/


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Have her eyesight checked again. Also see if your vet will check for Lyme diease if you have it in the UK. Lyme disease can have a variety of symptoms, one of which can be behavior changes like skittishness/spookiness.

Sometimes food allergies can cause strange behaviors. Try a soy free/grain free alternative protein source food, like Taste of the Wild, High Prairie Formula. Soy can cause strange reactions in some animals.

Maybe try a DAP diffuser. And a Thundershirt.

A strange thing you might check if you live in an older home is for ungrounded electricity.


----------



## jaycee1001 (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for your reply - I'm going to take her for an eye check and change her diet - I live in an old Victorian Terraced house, so maybe the electricity thing is worth looking into!


----------

